# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Альтернатива

## Akasey

Кто слушает альтернативу? есть такие? собираемся, оставляем ссылки, рассказываем про новые музыкальные проекты.

----------


## Пацаваца

Я слушаю поп-панк-рок)Попсню не переношу)

----------


## Akasey

я подсел на СЛОТ в последнее время.ГРупПА ОГонь пО МоемУ

----------


## Пацаваца

А я не очень увлекаюсь русским роком,предпочитаю зарубежный.Слушаю такие группы,как Good Charlotte,Linkin Park,Kaiser Chiefs,American HI-FI,Plain White T'S,All American Rejects и т.д

----------


## Akasey

*СЛОТ*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*История*

Группа СЛОТ образовалась в Москве 2 февраля 2002 года, когда КЭШ встретил Дэна на одной из многочисленных альтер-тусовок. Немногим позже к ним присоединился ID. Барабанщиком новоиспеченного коллектива стал друг Дэна Профф. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
После долгих поисков вокалистки, многочисленных кастингов и прослушиваний Дэн пригласил в группу Теону Дольникову — главную героиню мюзиклов «Метро» и «Нотр-Дам Де Пари». Теона оказалось специалисткой широкого профиля. Она прекрасно разбиралась в современных музыкальных направлениях и легко пела в любом стиле. Таким образом кворум состоялся и группа сделала свою первую демо-запись. Диск состоял из 5 треков: «INTRO», «Одни», «Хаос», «Бумеранг» и «Клон». 

Распространив по меньшей мере 250 промо-пакетов по столичным (и не только) СМИ, СЛОТ «опустился на дно», продолжая работать над материалом. Реакция не заставила себя ждать: летом 2002 года о группе начинают писать. Первые статьи были опубликованы в журналах «Неон« и "NME". Проект, в котором принимает участие лучшая вокалистка Москвы, не мог не вызвать интерес публики. 

Тем же летом 2002 года были запущены официальный сайт группы и страница на REALMUSIC.RU, где публикуются те самые пять песен. 

Свой первый концерт группа играла в клубе «Точка» на мероприятии под гордым названием "TWIST FEST-2". 

Более чем удачно группа поучаствовала в конкурсе на вышеупомянутом сайте realmusic.ru. На протяжении нескольких месяцев открытым голосованием публика выбирала лучший из 3000 представленных треков. Песня «Одни» оправдала все ожидания группы: она ни разу, за всё время голосования, не опустилась ниже 5 места и в конце концов привела СЛОТ к победе. Финал конкурса состоялся в клубе «16 тонн». Из пяти участвовавших в финале коллективов жюри выбрало СЛОТ. 


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Заявить о с*** в полный голос и на всю страну группе удалось благодаря блокбастеру «Бумер». Два суперхита «Клон» и «Только бы прикалывало» увидели свет на саундтреке к фильму, став первыми официальными релизами группы. В кинотеатрах реклама фильма шла под «Клон», а в конце красовалась надпись: «Саундтрек — Сергей Шнуров»… 

Эпопея с «Бумером» закончилась тем, что в августе 2003 года гигант отечественной муз. индустрии «Мистерия звука» предложила группе контракт, и в октябре состоялся выход первого альбома — «СЛОТ I». 

Когда встал вопрос, на какую песню снимать клип, то решили не менять лошадей на переправе, и при помощи режиссёра Марины Цурцумии родилось видео на уже ставшую хитом песню «Одни». Клип даже ротировался на МTV в течение 2-3 месяцев. 

Зимой 2004 года группа осознала, что концертные графики коллектива и Теоны Дольниковой становится нереально совмещать. И с большим сожалением, на общем собрании все пришли к выводу, что придётся сделать невозможное и найти достойную претендентку на роль новой вокалистки.

И начались бесконечные поиски, прослушивания, перепрослушивания, сравнения и прочая рутина… 

Прослушав огромное количество претенденток, группа всё-таки нашла вокалистку — Ульяну-IF. 

Но это ещё были не все испытания, которые выпали на долю СЛОТ. Летом того же года Дэн и Профф также решили не совмещать работу в двух проектах и сосредоточились на «Трактор Боулинг». 

И снова сложная задача — заменить двух высококлассных музыкантов. Перебрав всех старых знакомых, Кэш и ID пригласили в группу Михеича (бас) и Мr. Dude (барабаны). Сначала отрепетировали концертную программу и только после этого, в начале 2005 года, приступили к созданию следующего альбома. 

Осенью СЛОТ выступает на первом РАМП (Российская альтернативная музыкальная премия) вместе с лидерами отечественной альтернативной сцены и мировой иконой — KOЯN. Лидер KOЯN Джонатан Дэвис особенно отметил выступление СЛОТ, сказав, что это отличный вариант смеси Linkin Park и Evanescense. 

Весной 2006 года на независимом лейбле «Эм и Нем» группа выпускает долгожданный альбом «Две Войны», дистрибуцией которого занимается «Мистерия Звука». Буквально через несколько месяцев после старта продаж количество проданных дисков перевалило за 10 000 экз. 

Сразу после релиза группе очень повезло — нашлась вокалистка, исполнительская манера которой идеально соответствовала стилистике СЛОТ. Девушку звали nookie, и она отлично вписалась в коллектив не только по профессиональным, но и по человеческим качествам, что после некоторых событий стали особенно ценить музыканты группы. 

Практически в то же время у группы появился новый директор — Антон Дьяченко, сумевший нормализовать все процессы жизнедеятельности группы. 

В сентябре 2006 года независимая кинокомпания HHG снимает клип на песню «Две Войны». Он сразу получает массу положительных отзывов у аудитории и входит в список основных претендентов на звание "Клип года" в рамках RAMP-2006. 

В 2006 году группа снова номинировалась на премию RAMP (сразу в четырех номинациях) и стала единственной группой, вышедшей в финал по трем номинациям! Благодаря активной поддержке своих фэнов СЛОТ стал победителем в номинации «ХИТ ГОДА»! 

10 декабря 2006 года в московском клубе «Табула Раса« проходит первый в истории профильный фестиваль СЛОТ.Фест, в котором, помимо лучших российских представителей альтернативной музыки, принимает участия ведущая восточноевропейская альтернативная группа INSANE (Венгрия). По итогам фестиваля издается сборник «СЛОТ_festival v.1». 

1 января 2007 года второй студийный альбом СЛОТ «Две Войны» был признан ЛУЧШИМ РОК-АЛЬБОМОМ 2006-ГО ГОДА. Голосование проводилось ведущим российским музыкальным Интернет-изданием NEWSmusic.ru. В голосовании приняло участие 25 тысяч человек. 

В 2007 году группа активно концертировала («Две Войны Тур» включил более 40 городов России и СНГ) и готовилась к выпуску третьего альбома. 

В начале ноября вышел клип на песню "Мёртвые Звёзды", которому предшествовали синглы "Тринити" и "Мёртвые Звёзды". 

Песня "Мёртвые Звёзды" попадает в саундтрек к фильму "Бой с Тенью 2". 

Менее чем через 6 часов после своего появления на Soundkey.ru, сингл "Тринити" занял первое место в Top 10 по количеству скачиваний альбомов этого крупнейшего музыкально интернет-магазина в России. Сингл "Мёртвые Звёзды" уверенно держится на третьем месте в этом рейтинге. 

Релиз третьего студийного альбома СЛОТ состоялся 18 ноября 2007 года. В этот же день в московском клубе "Тень" прошла презентация третьего альбома группы СЛОТ - "Тринити". 

Сразу после презентации группа отправилась в ТРИНИТИ-Тур, включивший в себя более 50 городов России, СНГ и Балтии. 

Параллельно группа участвовала в концертном туре Первого Канала "Россия Вперед!" вместе с группами Ария, Пилот, Токио, Ногу Свело и др. Тур проходил на крупнейших концертных площадках России (Татнефть Арена в Казани, Дворцы спорта в Екатеринбурге, Нижнем Новгороде и Санкт-Петербурге). Завершился тур 2-го марта 2008-го года грандиозным гала-концертом на Красной Площади, в присутствии 35000 человек, показанного в прямом эфире Первым Каналом. Песня СЛОТ "Хаос" была показана в программе "Время" Первого Канала (смотреть фрагмент репортажа). 

Песня "Пуля" со второго альбома "Две Войны" попадает в саундтрек фильма "Стритрейсеры". 

В апреле 2008-го года СЛОТ выпустили новый клип на ставшую хитом песню "Они убили Кенни". Презентация клипа прошла 23-го апреля в рамках большого сольного концерта в московском клубе "Точка". В этот вечер клуб едва смог вместить всех желающих посетить это мероприятие. 

Сейчас группа продолжает гастрольную деятельность в рамках ТРИНИТИ-тура и готовится к летним фестивалям. СЛОТ выступят на фестивале "Новая Волна" в Юрмале, на Нашествии, Воздухе (г. Петрозаводск) и др.

*Состав*

Дария "Nookie" Ставрович — вокал
Игорь "КЭШ" Лобанов — MC
Сергей "ID" Боголюбский — гитара
Михаил "MiX" Петров — бас
Кирилл "Мr.Dude" Качанов — барабаны

*Бывшие участники*

Теона Дольникова — вокал
Ульяна "IF" Елина — вокал
Денис "Дэн" Хромых (бывший гитарист Tracktor Bowling) — бас
Михеич — бас
Алексей "Профф" Назарчук (на данный момент барабанщик Tracktor Bowling) — барабаны

----------

